# Is this feed recipe O.K?



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm looking into mixing my own feed.:thinking:
This is the recipe I came up with after doing some research. Will this give my does what they need and is it the right ratio of each grain? Anything i should add? 
100 lbs of Barley
100 lbs of oats
50 lbs of corn
25 lbs of soybean meal
25 lbs of BOSS
Thanks in advance


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would take out the corn completely and use peas (whole or split) in place of the soybean meal. That's just me though.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Its just really important your feed has a 2:1 calcium to phosphorous ratio. I am sure it will be easy to figure that out, no doubt all the nutrient values for everything you want to feed is well researched. I think its just important to know what the nutrition value for your feed is.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, yes and no. Your total diet must be actually 2.5 to 3 : 1 ratio. The grain is never balanced with digestable calcium even in a bag. The calcium carbonate is very poorly digested and even though in the bag it is 2 : 1 it is not digested that way at all. 
You balance your grain mix with calcium rich roughages.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

So would it help if she added alfalfa pellets to that mix?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

All homemade grain mixes should be mixed one part grain 3 parts alfalfa pellets IF you are feeding them together. I prefer to feed alfalfa, even in pellet form, as part of their hay which is what it really is.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Why take out the corn?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

margaret said:


> Why take out the corn?


There is no need for feeding corn, extremely high in phosphorus, low in calcium, and is high in starch. It is really just once in a blue moon TREAT. It really isn't healthy for them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I too wouldnt feed the corn. And feed alfalfa hay or pellets.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

I agree. Take out the corn. My husband thought the goats would like corn mixed in with their feed and he blended a 50 pound bag into it. None of my goats pooped right for days! Had to dump the whole feed bin and start over. A lot of corn is not good for their digestive systems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll take the corn out and add alfalfa pelets.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

What if I did 50 lbs of oats, 50 lbs barley, 20 lbs of BOSS, 20 lbs soybean meal and 420 lbs of alfalfa pellets.
It seems like a lot of alfalfa pellets to me.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I would do maybe 10 lbs of soybean, because that's not really healthy for them either. Then that looks like a great feed recipe! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

You want 2 parts oats to 1 part barley. You need the bulk of the oat hull to support the richness of the barley or you can cause digestive upset and ulcers.

For every recipe you fix up you need to figure out protien, fat, fiber, and calcium phosphorus ration. I have mixed a very similar grain for several years.

I used 6 parts alfalfa(300lbs), 4 part oats(200lbs), 2 parts barley(100lbs), 2 parts corn(100lbs) 1 part BOSS (50lbs) and then I have a few other feed grade items I mix in and sometimes beet pulp. When I add beet pulp I have to up the alfalfa.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

fishin816 said:


> There is no need for feeding corn, extremely high in phosphorus, low in calcium, and is high in starch. It is really just once in a blue moon TREAT. It really isn't healthy for them.


This is a blanket statement and it is completely untrue. Corn has a lot of value when fed correctly. It is the easiest way to prevent pregnancy toxemia/ketosis because it is very high in energy. It will also go a long ways towards putting weight on an underweight animal. There is nothing wrong with feeding corn - it just takes a little common sense and an understanding of what it brings to the table. I would not hesitate to feed corn if the situation warrants it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

margaret said:


> I'm looking into mixing my own feed.:thinking:
> This is the recipe I came up with after doing some research. Will this give my does what they need and is it the right ratio of each grain? Anything i should add?
> 100 lbs of Barley
> 100 lbs of oats
> ...


Are your does heavy bred, lactating, or under a year old? If the answer to all 3 of these questions is no, they don't need grain at all unless your hay is very poor quality.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I have bucks, wethers, kids, milking doe and dry does.
I don't feed hay right now, they have a lot of pasture and aren't interested in hay.
Milking does get 5 lbs a day, bucks/bucklings get 1 lb a day and doelings get 2 lbs.
My pregnant does get 1 lb of grain a day when they're dry.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> I would do maybe 10 lbs of soybean, because that's not really healthy for them either. Then that looks like a great feed recipe!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I thought that might be a little too much soybean meal. 
I think I'll do this now:
100 lbs of oats, 50 lbs barley, 20 lbs of BOSS, 10 lbs soybean meal and 420 lbs of alfalfa pellets.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

margaret said:


> I thought that might be a little too much soybean meal.
> 
> I think I'll do this now:
> 
> 100 lbs of oats, 50 lbs barley, 20 lbs of BOSS, 10 lbs soybean meal and 420 lbs of alfalfa pellets.


Looks good to me! 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a good mix you might like as well...along the lines you are thinking is 

6 parts whole oats
2 parts calf manna
2 parts BOSS
1 part Beet pulp...

mix well and serve one part mix with 3 parts alfalfa pellets...

this is a well rounded mix...Not a fan of Soy meal or corn...:wink:

best wises


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Cathy


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

margaret said:


> I thought that might be a little too much soybean meal.
> I think I'll do this now:
> 100 lbs of oats, 50 lbs barley, 20 lbs of BOSS, 10 lbs soybean meal and 420 lbs of alfalfa pellets.


This will put you at 16.53% protein and 4:1 calcium to phosphorus ration.


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

happybleats said:


> a good mix you might like as well...along the lines you are thinking is
> 
> 6 parts whole oats
> 2 parts calf manna
> ...


Would this be a good mixture to feed to wethers? The right calcium to phosphorous ratio?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Would this be a good mixture to feed to wethers? The right calcium to phosphorous ratio?


Our Bucks did well on it...however, unless they are under weight, wethers dont really need feed...they do better on graze and hay..if you feel they need something..try plain Alfalfa pellets


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

They are just under 4 months so are growing, and one is a little under weight but getting there. Would this be a good mixture for them or would I be better off buying a bag feed like noble goat?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> They are just under 4 months so are growing,


Ok..I see...It should be fine for them..its well balanced....


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

nannysrus said:


> This will put you at 16.53% protein and 4:1 calcium to phosphorus ration.


So less alfalfa pellets?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Tell me what you want as far a protein amount and I can figure a mix up with good calcium to phosphorus ration. If you drop alfalfa pellets you will need to raise the soybean meal so you can keep your protein up. Soybean meal has a good amount of phosphorus in it however 60-70% of the phosphorus is not digest able so it cannot be accounted for. Soybean meal also has .39% calcium as alfalfa pellets have 1.5%. But upping the soybean meal with keep you at a higher protein without adding too much calcium. From all the math I have done in general you need one and a half times alfalfa pellets in relation to all other ingredients. So if you have 200 lbs of oats, barley, BoSS, and corn you want 300 lbs of alfalfa


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I want 16-17% protein.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

jscharling said:


> Would this be a good mixture to feed to wethers? The right calcium to phosphorous ratio?


Probably not&#8230; whole grain mixes were not really made for wethers&#8230; I would get them a good dairy goat pellet 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

fishin816 said:


> Probably not&#8230; whole grain mixes were not really made for wethers&#8230; I would get them a good dairy goat pellet
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I disagree. Dairy goat pellets are glued together with muco-proteins, which are very bad for wethers...


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

goathiker said:


> I disagree. Dairy goat pellets are glued together with muco-proteins, which are very bad for wethers...


Oh&#8230; ok&#8230; Listen to Jill&#8230; She will tell you what is right to feed them 

So&#8230; what should I be feeding my wethers? I haven't had any problems giving them the doe feed&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't believe in feeding premixed grains because they are full of byproducts. Why pay more for byproducts when you can use the real ingredients and make your own. 

Here is what I came up with for a 1/4 ton mix.

Alfalfa pellets-300#
Oats-100#
Barley-50#
Soybean meal-20#
BOSS-30#

This will give you:
Protein-16.67%
Fat-4.4%
Fiber-19.86%
Calcium to phosphorus- 2.8:1

2:1 is the ideal ratio however. If you are feeding a non-legume hay then the added calcium from the grain mix will level out your ratio because grass hays are higher in phosphorus. 

Legumes are approximately 50-75% higher in calcium. If you feed strictly legumes hays I would drop the alfalfa pellets completely from the mix or if it's a legume grass hay mix. Cut the alfalfa pellets in half.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Cade, I can't remember what color you were.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Between the white and light blue 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, so you want to stick to the little bit lesser Calcium route. What kind of hay do you feed?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Okay, so you want to stick to the little bit lesser Calcium route. What kind of hay do you feed?


I feed free choice grass hay with a TINY bit of alfalfa mixed in&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay so your going to want to mix your whole grains with only 1.5 to 2 parts alfalfa. I also recommend that wethers only get about 14% percent protein unless you are growing meat goats. Too high of protein will shorten your animals life, burn them out early. 

As a side note, I detest Soybean meal, it's all GMO and coated in sprays.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So Jill, for those in the red, should they feed less calcium?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Not all soybean meal is gmo.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We buy all our stuff from a non-gmo non- fertilizing non-pesticide farm. Cost no more than buying from TSC


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

most are GMO...unless you can find a non gmo source...we feed a non GMO no soy feed to our goats sheep and birds..and it most certainly cost more!! lol..twice as much!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Emzi00 said:


> So Jill, for those in the red, should they feed less calcium?


Those in Red shouldn't go over that 2 to 1 ratio. Us in Dark blue feed 3 or 4 to 1. Your guys are drinking a lot more Calcium in their water.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

happybleats said:


> most are GMO...unless you can find a non gmo source...we feed a non GMO no soy feed to our goats sheep and birds..and it most certainly cost more!! lol..twice as much!


I actually stumbled across our feed supplier by accident one day. I was blown away at their prices. We pay $18 for 50# of soybean meal. $13 for 50# whole oats. $12 50# barley. $9 for 50# cracked corn, $20 for 50# BOSS, our chicken feed mixed from their is $16 for 50#.

TSC or southern states can't beat that. They are 3 hours from me but they make a delivery about and hour away from my house so we pick it up their and give them $15 delivery fee.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow...thats awesome!!! ...I need to stumble around more!!


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

So if I'm in the dark blue and feed grass hay, what would be a good mixture for my wethers?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You have the 2 little 4 month old Nigerians right?


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

nannysrus said:


> I don't believe in feeding premixed grains because they are full of byproducts. Why pay more for byproducts when you can use the real ingredients and make your own.
> 
> Here is what I came up with for a 1/4 ton mix.
> 
> ...


Thank you
I have to mix mine in 250-300 lb batches 'cuz that's all i have room for.


----------

